# James Jones opts out (merged)



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

*James Jones opts out of contract (merged)*

Did I not read that today at 6:00pm is the deadline for J.Jones to declare his intensions with his player-option?

Has anyone heard the outcome?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: J. Jones update*

If I remember correctly, Jones has to announce the day before the draft . . . so maybe sometime tomorrow???


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

*Re: J. Jones update*



It's_GO_Time said:


> If I remember correctly, Jones has to announce the day before the draft . . . so maybe sometime tomorrow???


Ok, I thought I had understood it to be Tuesday by 6:00pm?


Thanks


PS: I find this to be a very important factor in the bigger picture. If Jones, for example opts out - then we cannot think of trading BOTH Outlaw and Webster. If he opts-in, however, I think the door opens up for this to be a possibility - especially if we got back a veteran SF in part of some deal.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: J. Jones update*

I was listening to ESPN radio and Artest said he wasn't going to opt out because the market isn't good this year for free agents and he probably wouldn't get paid as much if he did, or something to that effect. For that reason I'd guess J. Jones doesn't opt out.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: J. Jones update*



PDXshelbyGT said:


> Ok, I thought I had understood it to be Tuesday by 6:00pm?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I commented on this in another thread . . . I know Jones is going to do what is best for him, I just wish he would make up his mind a little early and let the Blazers know rather than "wait till the 11th hour" as he said.

There are the factors you mentioned . . . also if Jones doesn't opt out I think he is a good trading piece (expiring contract and production) or if he does, maybe start working sign and trades with Jones and draft picks. 

I don't know, it seems like there are endless possibilities and if KP knew what Jones was doing, it could help decrease some of the senarios . . . but I'm sure KP is capable of thinking on the fly. :biggrin:


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: J. Jones update*



ProZach said:


> I was listening to ESPN radio and Artest said he wasn't going to opt out because the market isn't good this year for free agents and he probably wouldn't get paid as much if he did, or something to that effect. For that reason I'd guess J. Jones doesn't opt out.


I don't see how the market for free agents would affect someone like Jones because he isn't expected to make more than the mid level exception. Artest on the other may worry about teams being under the cap in order to get more than he is currently making.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: J. Jones update*

If Jason Kapono got $24m/4 years last year - someone out there will pay J.Jones $16m/4 years or more - which is more (I think) than what he makes now and provides him some security. Long range bombers are always a premium and I am willing to bet that Miami will be delighted to fix the mistake they made when they let Kapono go by bringing a local kid to their roster.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: J. Jones update*

Hope he stays! I love his game and personality!


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

*Re: J. Jones update*

You know, I really wish we knew Jones' fate sooner than later as well. I think Jones plays a huge dark-horse role in what happens draft night!

Think about it:

Whos's more valuable in a trade package? Jones or Jack? Like a previous poster offered, a team like Miami would love a mature, veteran "bomber" who knows how to spread the floor....not to mention even if he opts-in, he'd be an expiring contract next year! Now compare is trade value to Jack, and I say Jones wins.

As far as Jones is concerned, if he were packaged to a team where he could start or get serious minutes, he'd be playing for a contract! I think (if he remained healthy) his stock would rise a bit and he'd wind up with a handsome extension or decent free-agent contract after a year. So I bet Jones opts-in rather than opts out.


If we have any hope for one of those Blockbuster type deals involving Miami and its #2 pick - I'll be Jones will factor in such a deal. Also, if we do something with Minnesota, I'll bet Jones will factor in. In fact, if we deal with any team ahead of us other than Memphis (Gay) and Pacers (Granger), I see Jones could be a factor.


I see Jones + Jack + #13 pick + Raef's expiring + Frye + #33 + 36 as our logical no-brainer trade assets.

And I see two if not three "deals" that could possibly stem from that group of assets.



Package Raef's expiring and Jones to a team needing to unload bad contracts - and holds a top 5 draft selection (the likely candidate = Minnesota)

Question: Would Minny take Raef's expiring + Frye for their #3 plus Walker + Buckner? I think they might consider this. We may have to include our #13, but I'd only up the offer with our #33 and #36 and let them go trade those two picks to move back up.


If KP could pull off the above, this would leave us with Jones + Jack + #13 (and now a #3 from Minny)


I think Miami could be persuaded to look at these remaining assets and feel pretty good about swapping for their #2, but I wouldn't do this. Instead, I would pick Beasley or Mayo with the #3 and keep 'em (most likely Mayo)

Then, I'd approach Atlanta with a Jones + Jack + #13 for Marvin Williams.


Team Outlook:

Mayo + Blake + Sergio
Roy + Rudy
Webster + Outlaw + Walker
Aldridge + Williams
Oden + Pryz


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

*Re: J. Jones update*

Well - the eve of the NBA Draft is here! Way too exciting.

I'm guessing we should learn of James Jones' fate today - by 6:00pm?


If anyone gets an update, please post!


Thanks


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: J. Jones update*

Is the deadline by 6 p.m. for James? He's gotta decide sometime today. C'mon James, what are you waiting for?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: J. Jones update*



PDXshelbyGT said:


> You know, I really wish we knew Jones' fate sooner than later as well. I think Jones plays a huge dark-horse role in what happens draft night!
> 
> Think about it:
> 
> ...


wowsa that is optimistic to say the least.

id love for both of those deals to go down, but both are ROBBERY. Walkers contract is not garonteed after this year, he is essentially an expiring contract. now maybe jaric and buckner, but really, they both suck HARD, would probably not be on the active roster. FOR YEARS. not so hot.

if we can somehow weasel #3, i think we are in the drivers seat in being able to get beasley if we want to. if miami really wants mayo, they would have to deal with us, and could basically just be swapped straight up for beasley. maybe a 2nd to help them save face or something.


i would do

jack, frye, raef, #13, #27, 2nds

for

#3, filler

that would probably get us beasley.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: J. Jones update*

I thought we cannot trade Jones if he opts to stay.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: J. Jones update*



Dan said:


> I thought we cannot trade Jones if he opts to stay.


Why not? Is there some sort of clause that doesn't allow it?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: J. Jones update*



alext42083 said:


> Why not? Is there some sort of clause that doesn't allow it?


I might be remembering different things, but I thought there was something about a player in the last year of his contract..but what Im probably remembering is a rookie/qualifying contract thing.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: J. Jones update*

There's no restrictions on trading J. Jones if he opts to stay. Until he opts to stay he can't be traded because he's technically in the last year of his contract until he opts to stay, and you can't trade a player in the final year of their contract after the trade deadline. If he stays he can be traded all the way up to next seasons trade deadline(same with Raef's contract unless he's moved this offseason), if they aren't traded then they play out the year and expire next offseason.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: J. Jones update*

It would be kind of bush league though if Jones opts to stay because he wants to be here and we trade him.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: J. Jones update*

im sure it will be 99 percent a financial decision.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: J. Jones update*



alext42083 said:


> It would be kind of bush league though if Jones opts to stay because he wants to be here and we trade him.


Agreed. Beyond that, though, I think that Pritchard and McMillan really, _really_ like what Jones does for the roster. It's easy to make other guys better if you're an offensive wizard like Nash or a defensive monster like Pippen or Artest. Similarly, guys who command double teams _and_ pass well, like Duncan, tend to make people better.

With Jones, though, it's weird but he seems inspirational somehow. Guys like Blake and Webster seem to hit the open jumper much more consistently when Jones is playing, clanking those same shots when he's not, regardless of how open they were. I know it sounds crazy but it seems so consistent that I can't really imagine it being a fluke. And he also seems to have a Roy-like ability to generally steady the team. That's part of what McMillan wants in a veteran. When you've got a good one who _wants_ to be here and is already used to the team (and they him and they _know_ it works) why not keep it going?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: J. Jones update*

Hope he stays!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: J. Jones update*



alext42083 said:


> It would be kind of bush league though if Jones opts to stay because he wants to be here and we trade him.


Jones has got to know that is a possibility if he decides not to opt out. 

I don't think it is bush league that Jones is waiting so long to decide whether to opt out (annoying but not bush league because it is his financial security on the line). But I also don't think it is bush league if the Blazers trade him to improve the team.

I guess to me, from a player and management decision standpoint . . . it's all business.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

*Re: J. Jones update*

I'm hoping he opts-in.


Whether he stays and plays 

or

Whether he's packaged in a trade


His value to Portland is by signing!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: J. Jones update*

good Lord, he has till 6...almost an hour left now..how soon will we hear his decision?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: J. Jones update*

update?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: J. Jones update*

I thought it was 6 eastern!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: J. Jones update*

?????????????


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: J. Jones update*

What would happen if a player just plain forgets to decide on his option? Does he just become a FA? Not that James is stupid or anything but just wondering. I think I remember some other player forgetting about his option awhile ago and it cost him money.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

*Re: J. Jones update*

This is potentially big news.......anyone?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: J. Jones update*



alext42083 said:


> What would happen if a player just plain forgets to decide on his option? Does he just become a FA? Not that James is stupid or anything but just wondering. I think I remember some other player forgetting about his option awhile ago and it cost him money.


Interesting senario . . . my guess if he doesn't opt out by the deadline, he is under obligation of the contract. But I don't think Jones is someone who would just space on this (Damon maybe):

"The Trail Blazers' small forward has until June 25, the day before the NBA draft, to decide whether or not to exercise a $3.2 million player option that would keep him in Portland for at least one more season. If he opts out, Jones would become a free agent. 

Reached by phone Monday in Miami, Jones said was still weighing his options and did not plan on making a decision until the NBA Finals conclude and his deadline approaches. 

James Jones"I was a finance major in college and in business you don't make decisions until you absolutely have to," Jones said. "I'll wait all the way up to the 25th to make a decision."


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: J. Jones update*

Wasn't there a case of a player in Miami that forgot to do that - or at least his agent did? The agent paid the difference between his old contract and the smaller newer contract he got, if memory serves.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: J. Jones update*



alext42083 said:


> What would happen if a player just plain forgets to decide on his option? Does he just become a FA?


Pretty sure he just becomes a FA if the does nothing. I remember an NBA player missed his option window a few seasons ago and fired his agent for the mistake that cost him some serious cash.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: J. Jones update*



craigehlo said:


> Pretty sure he just becomes a FA if the does nothing. I remember an NBA player missed his option window a few seasons ago and fired his agent for the mistake that cost him some serious cash.


The way I've always thought of it is that he's under contract for next season, he has a player option to opt out. If he doesn't opt out, why would he become a FA by default?

Maybe I'm thinking of the way the NFL works though.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: J. Jones update*

BUMP. 

It's 9PM on my watch. 

So what will it be, Jr.?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: J. Jones update*

C'Mon JJones!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: J. Jones update*



andalusian said:


> Wasn't there a case of a player in Miami that forgot to do that - or at least his agent did? The agent paid the difference between his old contract and the smaller newer contract he got, if memory serves.


Yeah that happened one time, and I think it was the Heat but I can't remember who the player is and it's sort of starting to eat at me.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: J. Jones update*

Didn't something like that happen to DeShawn Stevenson?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: J. Jones update*

Anthony Carter seems like it....


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: J. Jones update*



MAS RipCity said:


> Anthony Carter seems like it....


Right on. Good memory.



> Because of a clerical error by his agent, Carter failed to exercise his option on next year’s $4 million contract and thus became a free agent on July 1. With his salary now off Miami’s books, the Heat’s available cap space ballooned from roughly $7 to $11 million.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/inside_game/marty_burns/news/2003/07/11/burns_mailbag/

Guess James would just be a FA if he didn't make a decision.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: J. Jones update*

Well, considering Jones' options here: 

Pros to stay:
- chemistry with team- all reports say he likes everyone else
- Nate likes him, and what he brings to the table, so he might get more PT if healthy
- IF we trade TO or Webs, he could possibly play a bigger role
- Chance to prove that last year's hot streak (even given its brevity) wasn't a fluke
- Not too many teams with capspace this offseason as opposed to next (if he expects more than MLE)

Cons to stay:
- Developing Webs/TO could usurp his time (reports say these guys are working hard this summer)
- Rudy
- He could possibly get more $ from a team like Philly (who was supposedly interested in him, a while back)

Anything else? I think he opts out, with the Webs/TO/Rudy-factor playing the most significant role in his decision.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

*Re: J. Jones update*

Well....I started this Thread about 28 hours ago, with hopes to have had an answer on Jones within about an hour from my original post. Then, I learned that Jones had until 6:00pm tonight...only to learn that this was 6:00pm EST, versus PST.

So?

It is 9:08pm on the eve of my favorite night (Draft Night) and still nothing on Jones' status.


I'm going to speculate that he's being wheeled and dealed right now and that KP has an "understanding" with his agent about "where he'd be going" etc. etc.

Who knows? I'm just curious as to why we don't know about this yet?!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: J. Jones update*



PDXshelbyGT said:


> Well....I started this Thread about 28 hours ago, with hopes to have had an answer on Jones within about an hour from my original post. Then, I learned that Jones had until 6:00pm tonight...only to learn that this was 6:00pm EST, versus PST.
> 
> So?
> 
> ...


Just in case there is a confusion here, 6pm EST came this afternoon at 3pm PST. So we are 6 hours past the deadline now. It's midnight in New Yawk.

barfo


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: J. Jones update*



barfo said:


> Just in case there is a confusion here, 6pm EST came this afternoon at 3pm PST. So we are 6 hours past the deadline now. It's midnight in New Yawk.
> 
> barfo



Really? I thought it was midnight Eastern.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

*Re: J. Jones update*

Well, I just tried phoning the League Office to find out what's going on....

but the line was busy!


Hmmmmm


Maybe a trade going down?


LOL


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: J. Jones update*



PDXshelbyGT said:


> Well, I just tried phoning the League Office to find out what's going on....
> 
> but the line was busy!
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: J. Jones update*

If there is no activity, then that means he DID NOT opt out.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: J. Jones update*

Just head over here and read the blazers banter section. No announcement until tomorrow at any rate.

http://thecolumbian.com/


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: J. Jones update*



nikolokolus said:


> Just head over here and read the blazers banter section. No announcement until tomorrow at any rate.
> 
> http://thecolumbian.com/


Thanks.



> Jones' decision will have to wait until morning
> 
> It looks as if James Jones is literally going to go down to the final hour to make his decision on his player option.
> 
> ...


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: J. Jones update*

Then it was your boyfriend!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: J. Jones update*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Then it was your boyfriend!


so..not only did you imply I was gay, but you just outed yourself too?

Brilliantly played HCP...


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: J. Jones update*

Hey wait a sec..............


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: J. Jones update*

Aren't you and B & B supposed to be at work? I love being out east, I can get up and chat with our dorks in the morning!


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: J. Jones update*



alext42083 said:


> Right on. Good memory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe with the old CBA, the player had to exercise his option (which Anthony Carter's agent failed to ), but now the player had to opt out of his remaining year. So no word would mean he's staying...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: J. Jones update*

:cheers:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: J. Jones update*



Tince said:


> I believe with the old CBA, the player had to exercise his option (which Anthony Carter's agent failed to ), but now the player had to opt out of his remaining year. So no word would mean he's staying...


They implied the opposite on "the game" this morning.

btw, has anyone else camped themselves at 95.5 on the FM dial? I honestly haven't listened to any other station for the last month, including overnights.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: J. Jones update*



Dan said:


> They implied the opposite on "the game" this morning.
> 
> btw, has anyone else camped themselves at 95.5 on the FM dial? I honestly haven't listened to any other station for the last month, including overnights.


I'm with ya. Except I do often switch to The Fan at noon for the Dan Patrick show. I like him better than Chris Meyers on The Game. Other than that, I've been tuned in to The Game morning and afternoon drive.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

*James Jones is a FA*

according to the Game


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: J. Jones update*

Jay Allen just reported on The Game that James Jones is a free agent. He did not opt in.

I hope we resign him!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: James Jones is a FA*

Was expected.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: James Jones is a FA*

Did we need another thread?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: James Jones is a FA*

Not surprising, he would have taken a big chance at decent money.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: James Jones is a FA*



B_&_B said:


> Did we need another thread?


I like that it's a new thread, because I wasn't reading the old one.

Besides...if we have ONE draft thread, then we draft somebody, there should be a new thread. The situation changed.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: James Jones opts out of contract (merged)*

I have a feeling we're not going to re-sign James unless Martell is traded. Sort of like Ime Udoka all over again.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: James Jones opts out of contract (merged)*



alext42083 said:


> I have a feeling we're not going to re-sign James unless Martell is traded. Sort of like Ime Udoka all over again.


I will be very surprised if Webster is still a Blazer at the end of the day (but what do I know?). This still says very little about Jones - he will only be re-signed for a contract in the same size he currently has, only for 3 or 4 years, would be my guess. If he expects more money - I can't see the Blazers pulling the trigger.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: James Jones opts out of contract (merged)*

Wow 5 pages about a 3rd string guy opting out. :eek8:

:thinking2:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: James Jones opts out of contract (merged)*



andalusian said:


> I will be very surprised if Webster is still a Blazer at the end of the day (but what do I know?). This still says very little about Jones - he will only be re-signed for a contract in the same size he currently has, only for 3 or 4 years, would be my guess. If he expects more money - I can't see the Blazers pulling the trigger.


I agree. James is just looking for more security, and probably not more money in the 6-7 mil range. If he does, he should go back to college and take those business classes again.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: James Jones opts out of contract (merged)*



hasoos said:


> Wow 5 pages about a 3rd string guy opting out. :eek8:
> 
> :thinking2:


He may be considered 3rd string, but he had a HUGE influence on our team last year. It'll be really sad to see him go if indeed he signs with another team. He brought a lot of knowledge and veteran leadership along with his lethal outside shot.

He's the perfect complementary player and I really hope that we keep him.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: James Jones opts out of contract (merged)*



hasoos said:


> Wow 5 pages about a 3rd string guy opting out. :eek8:
> 
> :thinking2:


I think this is a little more about the '09 cap plan, and James' contract was sort of the ball that got it rolling as to how the Blazers would proceed.
Now that he opted out, do you re-sign the guy for 3, 4 more years?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: James Jones opts out of contract (merged)*

Maybe he knows about a trade coming that might affect his playing time????????????????


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: James Jones opts out of contract (merged)*

Two questions come to mind:

1. Given that Jones was one of our best outside threats, does his decision impact the Blazers' thoughts about Webster? 

2. Assuming that Webster does get traded, would the Blazers look to re-sign Jones?


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: James Jones opts out of contract (merged)*



e_blazer1 said:


> Two questions come to mind:
> 
> 1. Given that Jones was one of our best outside threats, does his decision impact the Blazers' thoughts about Webster?
> 
> 2. Assuming that Webster does get traded, would the Blazers look to re-sign Jones?


My gut feeling is that they will try to re-sign Jones for $3-$4m/year for 3 or 4 years - and I still think that Webster is the most likely to be traded - his cap hold is huge, he does not seem to be in love with Portland the way Frye is - so I suspect it will be harder to extend him for a reasonable contract that will not impact the cap plan and his skill set is not that hard to replace (let's face it, a healthy Jones is a much better player than Webster is).


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

http://www.blazersedge.com/2008/6/26/559338/jones-gone

Opted out. He is no longer on the team.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: James Jones is Gone.*

That's too bad I liked him. But it's good for him and will open up some space for other players.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: James Jones is Gone.*

I sure hope we can replace him. He was a big part of our success during the 13-game winning streak.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

WOW

This is interesting in the "big picture" of what happens today.


Let's say we can get to the #3 pick:

Now I'm thinking Beasley is our man at #2 (Miami) - unless of course we sign Mayo and re-sign Jones.


I'm even thinking that if we can get New York's #6, then add Webster, Sergio and J.Jones (sign & trade), Miami might budge with this package for the #2 if we also take back a bad contract? Hmmm


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3462005


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

MB's blog at http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2008/06/clock-is-ticking.html has this tidbit:



> One note on James Jones. As reported earlier, he has opted out of his contract. Or, to put it correctly, he has not opted in. Kevin said it's "sad." The Blazers want James back, and he has said he loves Portland and found something special last season. That being said, he's reportedly got a 5-year, 25-million dollar deal elsewhere. If that's not a bluff, then consider him gone.


I wonder if this is going to be Miami that will pay him that much.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

why would someone give him a 5 year deal? Sweet Marion the Librarian! 5 years? How about 3 with an option for the 4th?

Wait, I'm fairly certain they can't talk to the players about contracts now anyways, so if he had a 5 year 25 million dollar contract offer, thats agin the rules


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

If that's the offer he got, he's gone baby!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Meh..awesome backup SF's grow on trees in KP Land
in 06 it was Ime Udoka
in 07 it was James Jones
in 08..it'll be someone awesome


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> Meh..awesome backup SF's grow on trees in KP Land
> in 06 it was Ime Udoka
> in 07 it was James Jones
> in 08..it'll be someone awesome


I disagree. I really think he will be missed, on and off the court!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> If that's the offer he got, he's gone baby!


Teams are now allowed to make offers now.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Meh..awesome backup SF's grow on trees in KP Land
> in 06 it was Ime Udoka
> in 07 it was James Jones
> in 08..it'll be someone awesome


well said, this is the real moneyball aspect of KP's management. No need to overpay for a proven average veteran when a similar player can be had for very little.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

I think we'll see Jones sign with Portland if we wind up with one of Mayo / Gordon / Westbrook.

If we wind up with Beasley or any other SF, then we won't resign him and focus on a guard.


He'll be missed however. He's a cool cat and I understand that he was a great locker room guy as well. Too bad he was injured last year - or he may have been starter material over Webster.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Draft Malik Hairston with one of our 2nds to fill the hole in the roster Jones leaves.

Hairston was excellent at both Portsmouth and Orlando camps. Dropped 15 pounds and showed a surprisingly versatile skill set. Even played PG quite well one day that Ty Lawson pulled up lame in a camp game.

Very good shooter. Very good defender.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: J. Jones update*



Dan said:


> They implied the opposite on "the game" this morning.
> 
> btw, has anyone else camped themselves at 95.5 on the FM dial? I honestly haven't listened to any other station for the last month, including overnights.


ditto. Its nice to have Kenny Vance back in the biz. 

I like their programming 9-11. JT and Brick are great to listen to.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

PDXshelbyGT said:


> I think we'll see Jones sign with Portland if we wind up with one of Mayo / Gordon / Westbrook.
> 
> *If we wind up with Beasley or any other SF*, then we won't resign him and focus on a guard.
> 
> ...


Beasley isn't a 3.


----------

